# [SOLVED] BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win



## alphatwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

My tempermental Dell XPS M1330 (running Vista Home Premium SP2) is acting up again.

I think jcgriff helped me last year when I was getting BSOD's.

I replaced the motherboard and always use a cooling pad and it has been okay until two weeks ago.

I'm getting random series of BSOD's. now about once or twice a day. The latest two have the messages above. I ran some memory tests and it seems okay. The Vista diagnostics checked out okay. I also ran memtest86 and twice it said it was okay but once it said there were some errors but I'm not sure if I was interpreting it properly. It seemed to freeze up on that test so I'm not sure if I trust it.

attaching the files as instructed.

thanks much

I'm hoping the motherboard hasn't fried again which is common on these Dells.


----------



## alphatwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*

The last part of that header was supposed to be win32k.sys. thanks


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*

Most likely a hardware problem. There are 14 memory dumps, 8 different error codes, and 9 different causes.

But, one possibility is that your Trend Micro program is outdated and corrupted. Please try this procedure:


> *Anti-Virus Removal:*
> Please do the following:
> - download a free antivirus for testing purposes: http://www.carrona.org/freeav.html
> - uninstall the TrendMicro from your system
> ...


Also, please remove these older drivers that were loaded at the time of the crash. *Don't* use Windows Update or the Update drivers function of Device Manager. 
Please use the following instructions to locate the most currently available drivers to replace the one's that you uninstall/remove:


> *How To Find Drivers:*
> - search Google for the name of the driver
> - compare the Google results with what's installed on your system to figure out which device/program it belongs to
> - visit the web site of the manufacturer of the hardware/program to get the latest drivers (*DON'T* use Windows Update or the Update driver function of Device Manager).
> - if there are difficulties in locating them, post back with questions and someone will try and help you locate the appropriate program.


- some driver links are on this page: http://www.carrona.org/drvrdown.html

Here's the older drivers:

```
b57nd60x.sys Mon Feb 26 17:50:32 2007 - Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet NDIS6.0 Driver
bcmwl6.sys   Fri Oct 12 18:29:48 2007 - Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter wireless driver
IntcHdmi.sys Wed Jun 06 19:21:31 2007 - Intel(R) High Definition Audio HDMI 
OEM02Dev.sys Wed Oct 10 22:29:05 2007 - Creative Video Camera Device Driver
OEM02Vfx.sys Mon Mar 05 05:45:03 2007 - Creative Video Camera Device Driver
PxHelp20.sys Wed Oct 17 14:24:26 2007 - Sonic CD/DVD driver
rimsptsk.sys Tue Nov 14 22:42:45 2006 - Ricoh memory card device driver
rixdptsk.sys Sun Jul 29 22:54:01 2007 - Ricoh memory card device driver
stwrt.sys    Thu Sep 13 11:29:43 2007 - SigmaTel Audio Driver "Sigmatel High Definition Audio CODEC"
SynTP.sys    Fri Oct 26 16:58:09 2007 - Synaptics TouchPad driver
TM_CFW.sys   Thu Nov 09 01:49:55 2006 - TrendMicro Network Security Firewall driver
tmtdi.sys    Thu Nov 09 01:52:29 2006 - Trend Micro Internet Security driver
```
Summary of the BSOD's:

```
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Jan  5 12:27:58.262 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:33:03.034
BugCheck 50, {ffdf559d, 8, ffdf559d, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiTrap0E+dc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Jan  5 11:49:04.856 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:35:40.100
BugCheck A, {ff5ff748, 2, 0, 81c46522}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiIdentifyPfn+5f4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Jan  5 11:53:49.730 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:43.434
BugCheck 50, {fffffffd, 0, 81d68c01, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!CmpCacheLookup+9f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  WINWORD.EXE
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Thu Jan  8 11:27:43.667 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:20:59.262
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 93ee2637, 940fd7bc, 0}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!bCopyColorPointer+f4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Thu Jan  8 13:04:12.769 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:07.488
BugCheck FC, {8a6e38ec, a74963, 8a6e3854, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd32.sys
Probably caused by : igdkmd32.sys ( igdkmd32+15b15 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18082.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Sat Dec 12 16:37:54.195 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 5 days 7:29:30.154
BugCheck D1, {23, ff, 0, 84b7958d}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiTrap0E+2e1 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18082.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Tue Dec 29 22:45:25.962 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 14:25:14.162
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 96f4c44b, cf13baa4, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware ( win32k!SetHandleFlag+79 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18082.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Fri Jan  1 11:19:25.752 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 3:00:18.937
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 957092f0, 95c64c68, 0}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!TimersProc+75 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18082.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Mon Jan  4 00:58:22.443 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:39:32.878
BugCheck DA, {504, c0669b98, 8, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiReplenishBitMap+23c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18082.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Wed Jan 27 22:17:35.619 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 12:18:33.256
BugCheck D4, {1143c8, 1b, 1, 820c1602}
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiUnwaitThread+61 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18082.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Thu Jan 28 13:00:28.678 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:30.436
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdkmd32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdkmd32.sys
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 8f64f86a, b1a846b4, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
Probably caused by : igdkmd32.sys ( igdkmd32+4a86a )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  igfxsrvc.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18082.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Thu Jan 28 13:07:56.189 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:14.927
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 97918565, 819c5c90, 0}
Probably caused by : hardware ( win32k!zzzWakeInputIdle+7b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18082.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Thu Jan 28 16:50:05.174 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:58.893
BugCheck 1A, {5100, c057afc8, 7, 43ee8963}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iastor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iastor.sys
Probably caused by : iastor.sys ( iastor+3d4c1 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6002.18082.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Sat Jan 30 13:54:13.725 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:11.493
BugCheck D1, {ffffffff, 2, 1, 8a45c427}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( PAGE_NOT_ZERO )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
```


----------



## alphatwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*

Thanks. I'll work on that. Hasn't crashed today yet.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*

Hi -

You are running Vista SP0 - circa Nov 2006. 

You need to update w/ Vista SP1 & then Vista SP2. It is likely that Trend Micro's firewall/ outdated program installation prevented SP1/ SP2 from installing via Windows Updates.

SP1/ SP2 Prep Work --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/1952419-post8.html

Then check for Windows Updates --> www.update.microsoft.com

Given new mobo, have you re-validated your Vista OS?

Microsoft Genuine advantage --> www.microsoft.com/genuine

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## alphatwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*

Wow, that's odd. When I look at the Computer properties box it says its running SP2. How do you tell that that's not the case? I'll try to reinstall it again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*

Hi - 

You do have SP2 installed.

I looked at the prior post by *usasma* and saw "January" - did not realize that some of the January BSODs were 2009; some 2010. I resorted the list in chronological order. Sometime between Jan 8, 2009, and Dec 12, 2009, you installed both SP1 & SP2 - 


```
[font=lucida console]Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Jan  5 12:27:58.262 2009 (GMT-5)
˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Jan  5 11:49:04.856 2009 (GMT-5)
˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Jan  5 11:53:49.730 2009 (GMT-5)
˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Thu Jan  8 11:27:43.667 2009 (GMT-5)
˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚
Built by: 6000.16754.x86fre.vista_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Thu [color=red]Jan  8[/color] 13:04:12.769 [color=red]2009[/color] (GMT-5)
˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚

[size=3][COLOR=red]VISTA SP1 & SP2 installed prior to these BSODs -[/COLOR][/size]

Built by: 6002.18082.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Sat [color=red]Dec 12[/color] 16:37:54.195 [color=red]2009[/color] (GMT-5)
˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚ ˚
Built by: 6002.18082.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Tue Dec 29 22:45:25.962 2009 (GMT-5)
˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚
Built by: 6002.18082.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Fri Jan  1 11:19:25.752 2010 (GMT-5)
˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚
Built by: 6002.18082.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Mon Jan  4 00:58:22.443 2010 (GMT-5)
˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚
Built by: 6002.18082.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Wed Jan 27 22:17:35.619 2010 (GMT-5)
˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚
Built by: 6002.18082.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Thu Jan 28 13:00:28.678 2010 (GMT-5)
˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚
Built by: 6002.18082.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Thu Jan 28 13:07:56.189 2010 (GMT-5)
˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚
Built by: 6002.18082.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Thu Jan 28 16:50:05.174 2010 (GMT-5)
˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚˚
Built by: 6002.18082.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339
Debug session time: Sat Jan 30 13:54:13.725 2010 (GMT-5)[/font]
```
`

Apologies for the confusion. 

If Vista reinstall is an option at this time --> PLEASE DO SO!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## alphatwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*

Thanks for everyone's help, sorry not to follow up--been busy.

I think this may be a Google Chrome issue. It happened most while doing video intensive things through the Chrome browser. Doesn't seem to happen with Explorer, as clunky as it is. 

I'm going to try just using IE for a while and see if that's the problem.


----------



## alphatwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*

I'd rather give up Chrome than Trend Micro. May be a conflict between the two?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*

Keeping Trend Micro is of course, your choice.

Here is a what you are in for --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2189485-post5.html

Any 3rd party firewall unless precisely configured for Vista/ Windows 7 system services and the different security levels they run at will cause crashes, primarily because local NETBIOS ports get blocked.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## alphatwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*



jcgriff2 said:


> Keeping Trend Micro is of course, your choice.
> 
> Here is a what you are in for --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2189485-post5.html
> 
> ...


My allegiance to Trend Micro was short-lived. Right now I am going with Avast/Windows Firewall/Ad-Aware because I can't bear to buy yet anotther anti-virus package. 

Chrome doesn't seem to have been the problem either. Same crashes using IE. 

I think it's a hardware problem. I ran the memory diagnostics test and it got 10% of the way through before telling me I had an unspecified hardware problem and then hanging (seemed to hang--after 12 hours it was still at 10%).

I could either replace the RAM or the MOBO. The latter probably doesn't make sense--i'd rather just drop kick the Dell and use the money for a new machine. The question is whether I risk the $120 for new Ram or just give up. Last time a replacement of the MOBO kept the machine running for another 12 months (it was under warranty then). But now?

It's not bad form factor so part of me wouldn't mind keeping it. But the more sensible answer is to wrap it up with a nastygram and fedex it to Michael Dell and then go buy some war horse like a Toshiba Satellite or something.

My wife's old Compaq Presario V2000 is pretty slow but at least it is reliable. Never have to worry about that thing breaking down.

Would kill me though if this is all just a software problem.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*



alphatwolf said:


> My allegiance to Trend Micro was short-lived. Right now I am going with Avast/Windows Firewall/Ad-Aware because I can't bear to buy yet anotther anti-virus package.
> ...


The one in RED will do more damage to your sanity than the others w/ firewalls.

Please, "humor me"  -- ditch ALL anti-virus and firewalls you have. 

Reset Windows Firewall to its default settings after removal of the others (Re-boot 1st to remove boot & kernel drivers).

Install Windows Security Essentials (FREE) --> http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/

Try it out, what do you have to lose? Nada... if anything, you will have a good day!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## alphatwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*



jcgriff2 said:


> The one in RED will do more damage to your sanity than the others w/ firewalls.
> 
> Please, "humor me"  -- ditch ALL anti-virus and firewalls you have.
> 
> ...


sounds good to me. i'll give it a try.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*

Good Luck to you... please let us know of the outcome.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## alphatwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*

My latest theory is that my bluetooth driver is causing all the problems. I've turned off my bluetooth radio and it seems to have stabilized. I saw some mention of this on other forums. the fix is so complicated (layering of multiple drivers) that i just turned mine off. the bluetooth mouse had such a lag anyways that i never liked it. I'll check back in a week if this seems to be it. knock on wood.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*

Bluetooth - you can also go into Device Manager and disable - that is what I do w/ every system here.
START | *devmgmt.msc*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## alphatwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*

Well, system is much more stable, but I have gotten two BSODs over 2 or 3 days. The latest was PFN_List_Corrupt 0x4e. Indicates memory problem? I ran the Vista memory diagnostic and it checked out okay. Seems to routinely crash when I run Google Earth. Not sure why that is.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*

Hi - 

Bugcheck *0x4e* does not necessarily mean that RAM is bad. It could be a 3rd party driver causing memory corruption.

Run the Driver Verifier --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html

If software related, the D/V will help to flush out the rogue 3rd party driver.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## alphatwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*

Excellent. I will try this.


----------



## alphatwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: BSOD 0xD1 tcpip.sys 0x8E win*

Since I disabled my bluetooth device....zero BSOD's. 

When I get time I will use the Driver Verifier. But it appears my problem is solved. 

Man, how much time I wasted on this. Surprised in the end it wasn't a memory or MOBO mechanical issue. I was really thrown off by the fact that the BSOD's seemed to occur when I moved the computer (got up from couch, etc.) But I think that was really because the bluetooth mouse was moving at the same time and something in there triggered a software problem.

Anyways, no problems at all right now and I am pleased. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I am glad that you solved this. 

I disable BlueTooth on all systems here - there are 5 system system services that support it. I don't use BlueTooth and wanted the system resources it used freed up.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

